# This is about my homestead.



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I am getting 64 Royal Velvet lavender (Lavendula Agustafolia) starts next week. They have been propogated for me by Victor Gonzales of Victors Lavender in Squiem Wa. I am soooo excited. :clap: I have had a test plot for four years. Now it istime to start the full deal. Mixed emotions as I still need to buy the drip lines for these plants. It is like bringing home a new born. :happy: I guess this is what I do in my retirement. This variety is good to cook with also. We cut lavender from the plants we have on site today. I have made a still to separate the oil from the plant. We also use it in the all natural soap we make and sell. Life is good.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

A few years ago I went to a lavender fair on Vancouver Island. I have never seen or smelled anything as wonderful. We make a trip at least once a year to a coffee shop in Skagway, Alaska to buy their lavender lemon cookies made with edible lavender. I have tried to make cookies like these but so far have failed. 

Good luck with your new babies.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Do you have a recipe or would you like one?


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I would love a recipe that worked. I have taken different shortbread and sugar cookie recipes and tried to adapt them but they did not work. I once thought about sending a cookie to a lab (lots of access to them through my husband) and having it analized. Only problem is the cookie never made it home from Skagway.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a neighbor up the road who has a lavender farm. Every other weekend, she has a tea and lavender scones, the public is welcome. Hands down, the scones are wonderful. She distills lavender water as well. Next time I see her, I will ask her for recipes.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

I just typed "lavender recipes" in the search engine and there a ton of recipes on there. It also says that lavender can be substituted for rosemary in recipes. I'll have to try that one. I have had lavender lemonade, it was good.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

There's a mystery story, "Lavender Lies" by Susan Wittig Albert, and it has the lavender cookie recipe in the back, along with other unusal ones.


----------

